# Elizabeth Taylor $8.8mm diamond



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I had the opportunity to enjoy the exhibition at Christie's and since I know we have a jeweler in our midst, I thought this might be a fun Off Topic....

All of Taylor's jewelery is the best that money can buy. That the ring fetched $8.8mm is to me worth it. After seeing it, there is no doubt in my mind.

I have never seen the quaity of stones in any piece, in any store, on this planet, ever.

I will never buy another piece of Diamond Jewelery and I can basically throw out what it is that I do own. Hubby said just junk it.

There were hundred and hundreds of pieces, so much so that one person cannot wear this more than once if ever at all, but the overwhelming take away was that no matter what store you shop in or what piece you may have seen or what might be from a private guy, this is stuff that imagination can't fathom.

If these stones were photos, think that we are never going to get there as shooters. And there were strings of them, over and over and over like it was nothing.

OMG.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 14, 2011)

Man Georgie, tracking this was difficult and I'm still left confused.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't be confused...the collection was magnificent...there isn't one piece that we own and that we think is great that can compare to the quality of what she owned. If those pieces were photos, we are rookies.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think she went to Jared.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw that ring on the news today, it may be the size of my palm...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Its not that large... Its about the size of a Raymond Weil rectangular watchface...Ok...its about the size of one side of a flash cube...its about the size of an eyepiece area, and not just the sightglass. think the enire cupped areas... on a good camera. Its a solid size. The note though is that the color and the clarity is what the term 'Ice' is about. And that is somehting we think we might have seen in our travels, or on someones hand...I'm saying no...all of her stuff was like nothing we have ever seen.


----------

